# ThunderThud´s birthday



## seesul (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy birthday ThunderThud!
Hope you´ll enjoy your weekend party:bday:


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

What it's his birthday and i wasnt invited? basterd i have the beer truck lined up for just such occasions! well i guess you'll have to settle for a happy birthday. I wish you all the best and relax have fun  p.s. ill crack a beer for you.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

happy birthday! have a good one TT, I'm also drinking now so the next ones for you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy B-Day u Long Island Prick.... Hope the hangover isnt too severe...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2008)

May you spend many happy hours driving the big white bus.....


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

Have a good one mate! Don't get as kissed as us piwi's...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Thunder!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll drink to that  

Happy Birthday.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday, TT....

Drink one for me....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2008)

Lucky, I thought it was the short bus?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

....you know what I mean


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy birthday, TT


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2008)

Need to be quicker next time Happy belated  Birthday TT


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah mate have a good one don't get to smashed.
You'll regret it


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday.ThunderThud, Wish you all the best stay healthy.


----------

